# Tablets



## Transk53 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Peeps, I will soon be in the market for tablet. I do not want a iPad though, just a 10" tablet with preferably Android 4.3.x (Jelly Bean) or 4.4 (KitKat). Do any of you peeps have a tablet with these specs and what is it like. Usage will be for light surfing and MP3/4's. Could anybody recommend a non owned model also?


----------



## bluewaveschool (Apr 19, 2014)

Get a Galaxy.  Wife has an old Tab 2 (7in running Android 4.0) that has been great, done everything, going strong after 2+ years.  I'm upgrading her this summer to a 10" tablet.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 20, 2014)

bluewaveschool said:


> Get a Galaxy.  Wife has an old Tab 2 (7in running Android 4.0) that has been great, done everything, going strong after 2+ years.  I'm upgrading her this summer to a 10" tablet.



Thanks, I'll have a looksie at that.


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2014)

The Galaxy is a sweet device.  I have an iPad, but if I were looking for an Android tablet, I'd personally go with the Galaxy.

Go with Kit Kat, if possible.  Google and the manufacturers pick and choose which devices will get what updates; the operating system that you buy might be what you run for the life of the device.   My Motorola phone, for example, runs Jelly Bean, but Motorola has confirmed it will not be upgraded to Kit Kat.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 22, 2014)

Carol said:


> The Galaxy is a sweet device.  I have an iPad, but if I were looking for an Android tablet, I'd personally go with the Galaxy.
> 
> Go with Kit Kat, if possible.  Google and the manufacturers pick and choose which devices will get what updates; the operating system that you buy might be what you run for the life of the device.   My Motorola phone, for example, runs Jelly Bean, but Motorola has confirmed it will not be upgraded to Kit Kat.



Always been the same with Android devices. Should have a Core I5 lappy soon, so I may veer towards a Windows based OS tablet if that does not happen.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Always been the same with Android devices. Should have a Core I5 lappy soon, so I may veer towards a Windows based OS tablet if that does not happen.



I have a surface pro 2, is fantastic. Also have 4 different smart phones and iPad, Nexus 7, Nabi etc.. But I tend to only use the surface these days when want it for more than 10 minutes, and my windows phone when doing a quick lookup.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 22, 2014)

Carol said:


> The Galaxy is a sweet device.  I have an iPad, but if I were looking for an Android tablet, I'd personally go with the Galaxy.
> 
> Go with Kit Kat, if possible.  Google and the manufacturers pick and choose which devices will get what updates; the operating system that you buy might be what you run for the life of the device.   My Motorola phone, for example, runs Jelly Bean, but Motorola has confirmed it will not be upgraded to Kit Kat.





Transk53 said:


> Always been the same with Android devices. Should have a Core I5 lappy soon, so I may veer towards a Windows based OS tablet if that does not happen.



You can always root an Android device, and go with the version you choose...  if you don't mind voiding warranties.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 22, 2014)

jks9199 said:
			
		

> You can always root an Android device, and go with the version you choose... if you don't mind voiding warranties.​



Nope. Being an Overclocker, that word is somewhat rude lol


----------

